# ATTENTION: Get a FREE Evaluation CD of MS Office Outlook 2007



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 9, 2006)

Don't be Udaas
Outlook 2007 is very fast & Jhakaas!  

See this: *chitthi.webchutney.net/

On Microsoft India page its already mentioned but I hvnt tried it  

*www.microsoft.com/india/office/

The Clip is too funny


----------



## nishant_nms (Dec 9, 2006)

nice


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 9, 2006)

the clip is just too funny.


----------



## rajivrocks (Dec 24, 2006)

Damn funny man..... its like Bill Gates is promotin its products in Desi styles


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 24, 2006)

funny man
nice one


----------



## nithinks (Dec 24, 2006)

too good... thanx to Vishal for giving the link...


----------



## eagle_y2j (Dec 25, 2006)

thankx for this info...... but I not sure ki CD aayegi ki nahi last time pen drive nahi mile thi.............................


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 25, 2006)

^^ The Pen drive offer was for US Residents only


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 25, 2006)

but their form was  also having india as option in adress combobox , so they should have sent those to us also . i also  filled that form but got nothing, anyways , hopefully I will get this coz i got a reply from MS  india office that I will get it within 4 weeks . lets hope 4 the best.


----------



## sabret00the (Dec 28, 2006)

good


----------



## dinesh_mettur (Dec 28, 2006)

before two months i registered for vista but still now it didnt came..


----------



## navjotjsingh (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks....Ad was damn funny ! Let's order the evaluation CD!


----------



## ashisharya (Dec 29, 2006)

damn gud.....hope i got da cd within 4 weeks


----------



## Lucky_star (Dec 29, 2006)

The clip was funny


----------



## mehta708 (Dec 29, 2006)

have ordered..


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Dec 31, 2006)

yup, i have ordered.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 2, 2007)

yeah  me too ordered one... thnx for the info


----------



## king007 (Jan 2, 2007)

Hilarious video, good Ad by MS!!!


----------



## Ron (Jan 2, 2007)

let see ...................
will i be getting it or not...............


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Jan 2, 2007)

thanks ....i will try it out


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 2, 2007)

cd will come with an anti piracy squad.BEWARE!!!pirates


----------



## casanova (Jan 2, 2007)

^^
Very funny. I ordered one for me too. Lets see if it arrives this time.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 2, 2007)

the cd will not come let alone the anti piracy squad Lol msindia are worse than 
bsnl


----------



## nish_higher (Jan 2, 2007)

If the anti piracy squad comes redirect them to my place.I don't have any pirated stuff.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 2, 2007)

lets see


----------



## alok4best (Jan 14, 2007)

Guys last time I ordered for XP SP2 cd...I got that within a month...so I hope I'll get this also...between it has been around 15 days I ordered for this...hoping to get it anyday now.....and someone was telling that he registered for Vista but didnt get it.the fact is that that was Microsoft's customer preview program..in which u have to get a license key  and then download from their site which is *downloads.microsoft.com ...Vista RC2 was open for public download for a few hours..however now if u want u'll have to search for the setup on torrents..no more free setup from MS now..

In between I somehow managed to get 5 genuine keys of Vista registered with me.with one key u can use the setup on 10 different machines..LEGALLY.


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 14, 2007)

nish_higher said:
			
		

> If the anti piracy squad comes redirect them to my place.I don't have any pirated stuff.


LOL


----------



## Panchu (Jan 14, 2007)

Hehehe...Yeah right....


----------



## n2casey (Jan 14, 2007)

I have received my Office 2007 yesterday.      
It's 60 days evaluation copy.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jan 14, 2007)

I received my copy a week back...
I like the new office 2007 though it is a bit slow....


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jan 14, 2007)

I received my copy...but hey now before the CD arrived I already got Office 2007 Enterprise installed.


----------



## casanova (Jan 14, 2007)

Thats cool navjot.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 14, 2007)

did you get the anti-piracy squad?


----------



## tintin100 (Jan 14, 2007)

i am surprised. last time i ordered the vista dvd with 3 different mail ID, and 3 street address(addresses of relatives), but not a single one came, but this time microsoft seems to be serving better.


----------



## n2casey (Jan 14, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> did you get the anti-piracy squad?


Yes & they caught me using *Pirated Windows XP Professional*.     



			
				tintin100 said:
			
		

> i am surprised. last time i ordered the vista dvd with 3 different mail ID, and 3 street address(addresses of relatives), but not a single one came, but this time microsoft seems to be serving better.


Somehow they know that all the three requests r from a single user that's why u haven't received any one.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 14, 2007)

^^So are you writing from ms's secret torture chamber.


----------



## n2casey (Jan 15, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^So are you writing from ms's secret torture chamber.



No-no, I m at home but my punishment is to *write error messages for MS Windows*.    
Really torturing....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 15, 2007)

In the torture chamber they test those messages at you


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 15, 2007)

I m afraid what if my CD arrives with antipiracy squad ??? They will arrest me saying that I use Linux and hence using MS intellectual property , without paying them coz mine is not novell but ubuntu. 
ROFL.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 15, 2007)

You are in even more danger than the pirates.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 15, 2007)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> I received my copy...but hey now before the CD arrived I already got Office 2007 Enterprise installed.



hmm... may be now u can offer MS a Free copy of Office 2007 Enterprise ...   in return of the Evaluation copy... lol...


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jan 15, 2007)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> hmm... may be now u can offer MS a Free copy of Office 2007 Enterprise ...   in return of the Evaluation copy... lol...



And directly land up in Tihar Jail !


----------



## n2casey (Jan 15, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> In the torture chamber they test those messages at you



What if they will test BSOD on me?


----------



## alok4best (Jan 15, 2007)

hey guys In how many days u got ur CDs delivered ..It has been 15 days since I ordered..


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jan 15, 2007)

15 days is too less to wait...wait a bit more .. atleast 1 more week!


----------



## ashisharya (Jan 15, 2007)

got da cd


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 15, 2007)

^^got da squad????


----------



## n2casey (Jan 15, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^got da squad????



R u afraid of them??????????


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 15, 2007)

well..sort of
i will format my computer if they come.


----------



## dotcommakers (Jan 15, 2007)

i got my office cd today... cool!!!!!!!!! Cheers!!!!!!!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 15, 2007)

me still in wait for those CDs


----------



## n2casey (Jan 15, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> well..sort of
> i will format my computer if they come.



Then they will ask u
how u can install Office 2007 without ne operating system?


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 15, 2007)

Even I got mine on Saturdauy.
Instead I installed a demo of MS Office 2003 Standard on my Lappy
Can anyone tell me if the disk carries Microsoft Office Accounting Express 2007 (Which i think is free)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 15, 2007)

ill say "your os was full of bugs and viruses,this made me format my pc,just leave the cd here and get your (impolite word for behind) out of my house.''


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 15, 2007)

^^another good one


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 16, 2007)

summited..but donno when I will get.
Earlier also I have tried such things for vista beta2.But didnt got the DVD.Even I call microsoft India...but no proper responce from their side.


----------



## Chirag (Jan 16, 2007)

Got mine today.


----------



## VD17 (Jan 17, 2007)

Got mine two days back...


----------



## DigitalImmigrant (Jan 18, 2007)

Yep , I 2 recd it 2 days bk (16 th ).


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 18, 2007)

For those, who didnt receive the CD, we can get FREE Genuine Office 2007 DVD from *www.meraoffice.com/


----------



## i_am_crack (Jan 19, 2007)

got it yesterday


----------



## prankie (Jan 23, 2007)

*I got my Office 2007 cd!!!*

who else in the forum got microsoft office 2007 pro cd???
i got it today...
its a 60 day trial version, and the package contains 2 cds...


----------



## iMav (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: I got my Office 2007 cd!!!*

i got it yesterday


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: I got my Office 2007 cd!!!*

Thread already running> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43233


----------



## shadow slayer 2007 (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: I got my Office 2007 cd!!!*

i got it in dec. ( i downloaded it and its still working fine)
i m waiting for for a proper vista crack b4 i download vista


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: I got my Office 2007 cd!!!*

i m still waiting.


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: I got my Office 2007 cd!!!*

Ah! Why to use the paid Ms-Office when you get it for free from another company. We need only Word, PPT, Excel, DB manager only. Then why not use the full version for free from Sun Microsystems i.e. Open office

I use Open Office only!


----------



## champ_rock (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: I got my Office 2007 cd!!!*

tell me.. my friend also wanted to use the cd.. is there any way he can register at microsoft and get a trial ket fro 60 days??


----------



## champ_rock (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: I got my Office 2007 cd!!!*

reporting u.. dude.. this is piracy..


----------



## hsnayvid (Jan 26, 2007)

giving it a shot!


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: I got my Office 2007 cd!!!*

Hey I got my CD yesturday.
It is the professioal version.
What is there in the other CD??
Can I upgrade to a full license using that same CD? And is there any Front Page 2007?
__________
Cant I order the Ultimate Edition??


----------



## papai_mcc (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: I got my Office 2007 cd!!!*

I have also got the CDs from microsoft 2days back


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: I got my Office 2007 cd!!!*

I am still waiting.


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: I got my Office 2007 cd!!!*

Me waiting since a month......................


----------



## pra_2006 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: I got my Office 2007 cd!!!*

i got a full Microsoft office 2007 DVD which is about 2.5 GB and full version


----------



## coolendra (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: I got my Office 2007 cd!!!*



			
				pra_2006 said:
			
		

> i got a full Microsoft office 2007 DVD which is about 2.5 GB and full version




..... how come ?.... nd wo bhi full version ??.... strange !!....


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: I got my Office 2007 cd!!!*

I also got my 2 CD..through courier


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: I got my Office 2007 cd!!!*

U can also get a Genuine FREE Office 2007 DVD from Meraoffice contest


----------



## blackpearl (Feb 5, 2007)

OK, I got my 2 CDs of Office 2007. It says trial for 60 days. I will be able to reinstall and reactivate after 60 days if I format my hard drive, isn't it? Or will the product key expire?


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: I got my Office 2007 cd!!!*



			
				pra_2006 said:
			
		

> i got a full Microsoft office 2007 DVD which is about 2.5 GB and full version


Did you fill in the company name or something?


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Feb 11, 2007)

I too recvd it a fortnight back.. yet to use it?? May be if microsoft give Full version free it would be nice....


----------



## sauravktr (Feb 11, 2007)

I also received it.2 cd pack.office 2007 30 day trial pack


----------



## maxmk (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey....I received copy of MS Office 2007 too yesterday...60 days trial


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 12, 2007)

Me too got mine yesterday.


----------



## Ron (Mar 19, 2007)

Guys....
Do any omne hv use the office 2007...How is it???Does it mk's ur PC slow..If so....which is the best office package for a 256 Mb ram PC.........


----------



## navjotjsingh (Mar 19, 2007)

I use office 2007. It doesn't make the PC slow. And it should work ok on 256MB RAM PC.


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 19, 2007)

damn good of ad man......simply jhakas


----------



## Radhesh Bhoot (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey i also got MS Office 2007 Pro Trial (60 Days)..but do u have anything to make it full


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 2, 2007)

radhesh said:
			
		

> Hey i also got MS Office 2007 Pro Trial (60 Days)..but do u have anything to make it full


No,I don't have.But yeah Microsoft do have.Simple...buy the full version.


----------



## emailaatif786 (Apr 2, 2007)

radhesh said:
			
		

> Hey i also got MS Office 2007 Pro Trial (60 Days)..but do u have anything to make it full


Asking for piracy and Cracking Office 2007!!



			
				Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> I too recvd it a fortnight back.. yet to use it?? May be if microsoft give Full version free it would be nice....


May be if Microsoft give Full version of Windows Vista free it would be more nice....


----------



## Ron (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey buddy.............Here is the tips...............
1.Format ur PC.............
2. Save All the softwares and the Ms Office in C:
3. Save all ur imp data in d:\
4. Make a Backup point of c:\ 
5. Now after 60 days..................Restore ur C:\.......................

Now.......ur Pc will be new with Office running in it.......


----------



## casanova (Apr 2, 2007)

^^
This tip is as good as using a cracked version. 
Office2007 is just great. Cant see office 2003 now.

And when will I receive my copy, huh?


----------



## shantanu (Apr 2, 2007)

hey VISHAL !! i think you would have already got that CD-BAG shipment,, from technet.. so NO need for you  wat say...  you got that i all versions.. chinese , japanese and etc... ULTIMATE 2007 DVD.. 

and how many keys did you get with that.. 1 or 5 

i guess i didnt post anything wrong...


----------



## kirangp (Apr 2, 2007)

Hmm registered 2day....eagerly waiting for it...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 3, 2007)

@Shantanu
Yeah! I got it few months before along with Vista Ultimate.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 3, 2007)

congrats mr.vista.. Good to have u back


----------



## shantanu (Apr 3, 2007)

yeah with vista ultimate .. and all types of servers and os , application SDk, ddk etc etc etc...  ( r u getting regular shipments every month)


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 3, 2007)

> r u getting regular shipments every month



i think MVPs are given Technet subcription which allows downloding, but not free shipment every month though...


----------



## shantanu (Apr 3, 2007)

yeah it allows downloading... but i think MVps and LVps  get free regular shipments everymonth .. though i am not sure about Technet, but in MSDN a person gets... 

and congrats you are a MVP now


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 3, 2007)

Well as I receive my Award last day, I was asked either to choose MSDN to Technet Plus subcription for an Year  still reading about both of their pros and cons... yet to book one !! 


and about Reguler Shipment... yeah Those dudes who are in the club are best to reply, as the email with the award confirmation wrote, I MVPs may get or may not get reguler product updates in Media format !!


----------



## shantanu (Apr 3, 2007)

Choose MSDN, it gives regular shipments


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks for the tip... !!


----------



## emailaatif786 (Apr 3, 2007)

Ron said:
			
		

> Hey buddy.............Here is the tips...............
> 1.Format ur PC.............
> 2. Save All the softwares and the Ms Office in C:
> 3. Save all ur imp data in d:\
> ...


??
please explain!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 3, 2007)

^^ may be he is talking about how to bypass the 60days limit... we are not suppose to do that i think


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 3, 2007)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> Well as I receive my Award last day,



congrates dude..................next MVP from thinkdigit forum...great.
My best wishes for ur future.

But,hey why you havn't started a new thread of your achievement or I have missed it ??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 3, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> congrates dude..................next MVP from thinkdigit forum...great.
> My best wishes for ur future.



Thank you for the wish !! 



			
				Ravi said:
			
		

> I have missed it ??



No, u have not missed any thing


----------



## Pathik (Apr 3, 2007)

hey saurav congrats man.. wich category did u get it in?? wich field??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 3, 2007)

> hey saurav congrats man.. wich category did u get it in?? wich field??



Thanks... and I have received the award in Windows - Shell/User


----------



## casanova (Apr 3, 2007)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> may be he is talking about how to bypass the 60days limit... we are not suppose to do that i think



Yeh, it is not allowed. Anything bypassing the limitations laid by the developer is a crack/hack which is illegal.


----------

